# Sertoma fishing deal



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Well thought I would go out today and do a little trolling n see if I could catch a king, Bobo, ladyfish or something to enter in the Sertoma family fishing tournament. Trolling along about a mile east of Liberty Ship and line starts ripping. I'm alone as my partner canceled last minute so I set the drag a little tighter and reel in the other line. Finally I get the bad boy in! King? No a 10.8 ARS on a stretch. No it won't hold up but 3rd on the board around 2pm. Also posted a 1st Bonita at that time. Point being you just never know. Thats why I love fishing the gulf. Life is good. BTW flat as a lake today.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like you did pretty good for yourself! Good report.


----------

